# Hidden garage door opener options?



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys, just picked up my R line and loving it so far. I had a Jetta before that I installed the Double Apex Garage Control in. I’ve emailed them to see if they have compatible buttons for the MQB. I don’t think they do. I’ve seen the DIY Homelink mirror, but $250+ isn’t an option for me. Has anyone else figured out a stealthy garage door opener?


----------



## magilladke (Jan 29, 2018)

So ... what I did was took a standard garage door opener. Removed the hook/clasp for the visor. 

After that I put Velcro on the back and placed it INSIDE the side door compartment. My thought is if it didn't work out, I could remove it w/o scaring any noticeable area.

I was very specific on the placement (just below the inside lip) and made sure I could easily reach it. I'll try to u/l a picture later today.

Cheers.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Just save a little and get the home link mirror, I got mine from the dealer for $180. The install is incredibly easy.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

Yes, I have a 2019 r line. I got the home link mirror and I love it.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Prism mirror with homelink buttons can be had for $104 on numerous sites. 

I do what a previous poster did though and keep it in my drivers side cubby, velcro'd in there.


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

magilladke said:


> So ... what I did was took a standard garage door opener. Removed the hook/clasp for the visor.
> 
> After that I put Velcro on the back and placed it INSIDE the side door compartment. My thought is if it didn't work out, I could remove it w/o scaring any noticeable area.
> 
> ...


This but attached it to the lid of the armrest console.


----------



## fprice1 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have this on my harley, and don't see why this wouldn't work for the Tig.
https://www.amazon.com/Mo-Door-Swit...p/B01NCVBXWE/ref=psdc_573765011_t2_B07FKXRYBZ


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

HarryPooter said:


> Hey guys, just picked up my R line and loving it so far. I had a Jetta before that I installed the Double Apex Garage Control in. I’ve emailed them to see if they have compatible buttons for the MQB. I don’t think they do. I’ve seen the DIY Homelink mirror, but $250+ isn’t an option for me. Has anyone else figured out a stealthy garage door opener?


Didn't your SEL-P rearview mirror come with a build in homelink?
If not, I would get an OEM VW rear view mirror with homelink. It has nice frameless look, homelink and looks like it belongs to the car.

This is the cheapest one:
https://orderparts.maundvw.com/oem-...0aWd1YW4meT0yMDE5JnQ9c2VsJmU9Mi0wbC1sNC1nYXM=


To the most expensive:
https://orderparts.maundvw.com/oem-...9dGlndWFuJnk9MjAxOSZ0PXNlbCZlPTItMGwtbDQtZ2Fz

I believe the difference is manual vs auto dimming.

Our 2019 SEL came equipped with the later one.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Didn't your SEL-P rearview mirror come with a build in homelink?
> If not, I would get an OEM VW rear view mirror with homelink. It has nice frameless look, homelink and looks like it belongs to the car.
> 
> This is the cheapest one:
> ...


Your SEL had homelink equipped from the factory or the dealer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> Your SEL had homelink equipped from the factory or the dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The "Mirror with homelink" is mentioned in the Monroney sticker under 'Packages and Options' therefore I think it was installed either at the port or by the dealer at the time of delivery.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> The "Mirror with homelink" is mentioned in the Monroney sticker under 'Packages and Options' therefore I think it was installed either at the port or by the dealer at the time of delivery.


Damn, now I’m all sorts of peanut butter and jelly. 

That is the one feature I really wish the vehicle came with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

*Vw parts direct says no to 2020*

Would there be a good reason that the Prism Mirror will fit 2019 but not 2020?
ive got no rain sensor or anything but want the homelink.
Prefer the cheaper option that i can install myself.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Jmarks124 said:


> Would there be a good reason that the Prism Mirror will fit 2019 but not 2020?
> ive got no rain sensor or anything but want the homelink.
> Prefer the cheaper option that i can install myself.
> Thanks in advance!


I don’t see any reason why not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

